# [SOLVED] Temporary Profile



## naiLv (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Everytime I log on this user account, I keep receiving this message on the system tray:

*"You have been logged on with a temporariy profile. You cannot access your files and files created in this profile will be deleted when you log off. To fix this, log off and try logging on later. Please see the event log for details or contact your system administrator."*

This computer is joined in the domain and I'm not sure if roaming profile is enabled or not. How will we fix this? Pls help..


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Temporary Profile*

Hello!

Please can you look through this tutorial (it should work just as well for 7 as Vista) and see if it solves your problem: User Profile Error - Logged on with a Temporary Profile - Vista Forums

Thanks a lot, and the very best of luck!

Richard


----------



## naiLv (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Temporary Profile*

Great fix!! Thanks a lot! You're the man!


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Temporary Profile*



naiLv said:


> Great fix!! Thanks a lot! You're the man!


It has been a pleasure to work with you! Is your problem now resolved?


----------



## naiLv (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Temporary Profile*

Yes, it's now resolved. Thank you...


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Temporary Profile*

Thanks for letting me know, and enjoy your computer!


----------

